# جمال الطبيعه ( فيديو لا يفوتك)



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مقطع رائع جدا لجمال الطبيعه الامريكيه*

* مع موسيقى روعه * 
​ 
[YOUTUBE]sLc5mhQQIuY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أغسطس 2010)

ههههه قديم انت يا مان على فكره


----------



## zezza (22 أغسطس 2010)

يا سلام يا خويا مكتوب عليه من فوق رعب ..عايز تعمل فينا مقلب يا شرير 
على العموم مقبولة يا مارو
تعيش و ترعبنا


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (22 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة خالص يا مارسلينو   

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*قديمه يا معلمي
والفيديو مكتوب عليه رعب 
شوف غيرها يا واد​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يسااااااااااااامحك يا مارسيلينو 
:190vu::190vu::190vu:

​*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*هاهاهاهاها...*
*انت خضتني يا ابني...*
*وانا احب الموسيقى رفعت الصوت على الآخر...*
*هاهاهاها...*
*ربنا يسامحك...*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*بعد كل الردود دى مش هشغله ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2010)

هع مش بنخااااف انى​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههه

عايزين قلووب حديد 
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههه
> 
> عايزين قلووب حديد *


*اي قلوب حديد يا حبيبي...*
*بقولك رفعت الصوت وحطيت راسي بالشاشة على شان اشوف المناظر الجميلة...*
*وفجأة...*
*الله يسامحك...*
*هاهاهاهاها...*
*مقلب حلو...*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا مارسيلينو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اول واحد عمل فيا المقلب دا كان اخويا حبيبى بس ساعتها مااترعبتش اوى يعنى 
بس تصدق يامارسلينو رغم انا عارفه ان دا مقلب ومن قبل ما اشوفه دلوقت كنت عارفه بس حسيت برعب كدا وقشعرينا ليه مش عارفه رغوم انا كنت مركزه مع العربيه علشان ما اشوفش العفريت ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يامارسلينو​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اي قلوب حديد يا حبيبي...*
> *بقولك رفعت الصوت وحطيت راسي بالشاشة على شان اشوف المناظر الجميلة...*
> *وفجأة...*
> *الله يسامحك...*
> ...



*ههههههه معلش*

*كان لازم اقول فيها موسيقى روعه علشان ترفع الصوت من نفسك*

*من غير ما اقول ويبقى فيها شك *
​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*قديمه
والفيديو مكتوب عليه رعب 
شوف غيرها ​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2010)

كده


ماشى


مقلب حلو


هههههههههه



شكرا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*عارفينها يا مان*
*وشوف غيييييرها*​


----------



## marcelino (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههه زى ما فى ناس عارفه الكليب فى ناس بردو اول مره تشوفه 

وشربت المقلب هههههه

:t30:
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2010)

*يامعلم الكلام دة سنة 59 ايام ماكان الماوس اد المكنسة*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2010)

*خلاص يعنى كله شجاااع دلووقتى

طيب استنوا المقلب الجاااى بقى
*​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

مع اني كنت حاسة انه مقلب بس برضو  نئزت هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههه*​


----------

